# I wish



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

I wish there were more SQ events on the west coast. I have no problem driving but they are few and far between. I'm itching to get out and start showing my car and the countless hours of work we have put in before I rebuild again.

To all the hosts and judges for Meca Iasca and Usaci heres an idea. In Reno we have an event called Hot August Nights its a week long event celebrating classic cars however every style of car is fully represented. What a better way to promote our sport than to put it in front of a few hundred thousand people that arrive here every year. The casino's if presented properly would more than likely give up a portion of their parking lot for an event. The people that do come for this event just want to show off their cars and they put a lot of money into the systems but never have the oppurtunity to show them off. Theres still time to make this a big deal like a west coast spring break nationals.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Tis tough. SPL seems to of taken over SQ as far as car audio goes. While there are shows on the 'east coast', they are all a good 5+ hrs each way.

Turbo5upra has been hosting a few small SQ shows locally trying to get some revival of sorts going.. but it seems like we are a dying breed.


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats might point exactly lets put SQ in there face it gives another reason for people to show off there cars and to show theres another aspect of car audio other than trying to knock a hole in the pavement.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

RenoAutoSound said:


> Thats might point exactly lets put SQ in there face it gives another reason for people to show off there cars and to show theres another aspect of car audio other than trying to knock a hole in the pavement.


Contact Steve Stern the owner of MECA and ask him if you can organize the event. There are SEVERAL judges in that area already they just need somebody to organize it. As a person who works in a shop and see's the people who would be attending I suggest you do it. There are trophy packages this year that are VERY reasonable priced and easy to order. 
www.mecacaraudio.com

That is how I started doing shows in the NE for MECA and we are doing 5-6 this year PLUS are multi state REGIONAL Final.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

and Contact Moe Sabourin at IASCA
[email protected]

He will probably put you in contact with Mike Jaffe who is heading things up out west. Mike is either in AZ or CA


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

The MECA Northern California promoter atsaubrey (forum name) is really busy this year and hasn't done much up North.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

I'd also love more MECA events out here. And Some IASCA ones too!


----------

